# HYDRA - Will this get rid of them?



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't ask me why, cos if I knew this would not have been posted, but one of my Betta spawning tanks gets Hydra every time I raise fry. As far as I can tell they don't harm the fry, but if I'm wrong let me know. I just don't want them all over my fishroom. My question is will crayfish eat these little pests? I always have tiny crayfish fry that are too small to harm the small bettas. I was just wanting to know if it would work.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How to Combat the Aquarium Pest Hydra
This list snails and some gouramis as eaters of hydra.Possibly the larger betta(being close to gouramis) eat the hydra and then you only notice them(their off spring) when the adults are removed and fry can not control(eat) them.
As I understand they can be a threat to smaller fish such as fry.
I have wondered if I have hydra in my GBR tanks ,as a cause of loss,but have never seen any?


----------

